# Kreg shelf pin jig



## Jmac80 (15 Oct 2015)

Hello everyone
I recently got a kreg shelf ping jig, 32mm spacing's with 5mm holes for shelf pins.
Not sure if i'm doing something wrong or not but using the jig, supplied drill bit and the supplied 5mm shelf pins the fit seems very loose and the shelf pins are prone to falling out.
I tried different 5mm shelf pins and a different 5mm drill bit and they are equally as loose.
Surely it should be a nice snug fit?
Thanks


----------



## Nelsun (15 Oct 2015)

I got one and have to say I found it pretty much the same. I only used it the once (thankfully only on a workbench) and subsequently buried it at the back of the cupboard in the tools I'll never use section. I've a lot of shelf pins in my future so threw my CC out the window and picked up the LR32 system. It, as you would hop[e for the price, works like a champ.


----------



## Jmac80 (15 Oct 2015)

Nelsun":1wjcffdf said:


> I got one and have to say I found it pretty much the same. I only used it the once (thankfully only on a workbench) and subsequently buried it at the back of the cupboard in the tools I'll never use section. I've a lot of shelf pins in my future so threw my CC out the window and picked up the LR32 system. It, as you would hop[e for the price, works like a champ.


Thanks Nelsun
Lr32 is probably the way i will go, easy for me as i'm already fully invested in the festool system.
Cheers


----------



## Nelsun (15 Oct 2015)

It's a great piece of kit and not just for shelf pins. The guide rods come in handy for lining a rail up to an edge and then there's the obligatory making a your own MFT bench top!


----------



## Zeddedhed (15 Oct 2015)

I use the Kreg jig and I can't say that I've found it to be problematic. I once used it in MFC and the pins were a tad floppy but in MDF, Ply or solid it works fine.


----------



## MusicMan (17 Oct 2015)

I have the Veritas shelf drilling jig and find it very good, nice tight fit. For any jig however, it's good to get a drill with a high speed, as they are clumsy to use on pillar drills. Many hand or cordless drills have rather too low a speed for drilling smallish holes. The nest I found was a corded Makita.

Keith


----------



## Hemsby (17 Oct 2015)

Bit of a panic here #-o , my Kreg jig arrived today.

Despite having Man flue :-({|= I have just been out and tried the supplied drill in a scrap of MDF using my Dewalt cordless running at full speed drilled several holes and the cheap pegs I bought fit a treat =D> . Also tried at low speed and the pins were definitely looser :? 

Perhaps you are pushing the drill in too quick :?: 

Keith


----------



## chippy1970 (17 Oct 2015)

I've got the kreg jig and it has been fine for me. As others have said speed is the key.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Shultzy (19 Oct 2015)

You lot have too much money to spend.  . I made a shelf jig for my kitchen cupboards and one for fitting the drawer runners for next to nothing using a router, bush and 5mm router bit. After hundreds of hole the jigs still look untouched.


----------



## Zeddedhed (19 Oct 2015)

Shultzy":3b8u94w3 said:


> You lot have too much money to spend.  . I made a shelf jig for my kitchen cupboards and one for fitting the drawer runners for next to nothing using a router, bush and 5mm router bit. After hundreds of hole the jigs still look untouched.



Kreg shelf pin jig inc 5mm drill bit and collars = £22 from FFX

Router bush & bit - my guess at least £12 minimum.
Your time - half an hour to an hour @ £20 per hour = £10 - £20
Total = £22 - £32

Unless of course you did it in your own time and don't factor in that cost


----------



## Shultzy (19 Oct 2015)

Zeddedhed, I take your point but the shelf pin jig only does shelf pin holes, whereas the bush method can be used for many other jobs so the extra cost can be apportioned further.


----------



## Zeddedhed (19 Oct 2015)

Shultzy":rbms5977 said:


> Zeddedhed, I take your point but the shelf pin jig only does shelf pin holes, whereas the bush method can be used for many other jobs so the extra cost can be apportioned further.



Agreed. I was responding mainly because I was in shock as no-ones ever said I had too much money before!!!


----------



## Shultzy (19 Oct 2015)

I'm not so sure, have you seen the helmet you are wearing - they ain't cheap :lol:


----------



## Zeddedhed (19 Oct 2015)

Free issue when I was recruited into the Imperial Army.....or something like that. I'll check with my son.


----------



## Jmac80 (20 Oct 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys.
So as fast as possible drill and don't plunge into the hole too quick?


----------



## Zeddedhed (20 Oct 2015)

Jmac80":12s3x40e said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> So as fast as possible drill and don't plunge into the hole too quick?



Yep. And don't keep going in-out-in-out.


----------



## Hemsby (21 Oct 2015)

Zeddedhed":uf4rxk6u said:


> Jmac80":uf4rxk6u said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies guys.
> ...



+1


----------

